# GZK elastic, what's score?



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Been out of the hobby a while but well back into it now, hearing this stuff mentioned quite a bit. Is it much of a gain over TBG in the real world? Is it expensive, easy to get hold of in roles. Basically a full run down if you'd be so kind. Cheers all, BB.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

TBG decided they didn't like us using their elastic on our evil weapons so they changed up their formula. 
I really don't see any comparison between tbg and the new stuff on the market. Gzk is just pretty darn good stuff.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Didn't hear about the change in thera band, sods. Still got half a 5 metre roll of the old stuff fortunalty. Sounds like I'll have to try something new once I've used that up.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

How does the band lifetime compare to thera band? 
What is the grading system which colours are stronger than others I mean.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Berkshire bred said:


> How does the band lifetime compare to thera band?
> What is the grading system which colours are stronger than others I mean.


I am currently using GZK 'green' cold weather flat bands and tubes and I think they are awesome. I have an order coming with BSB latex. Guys on this forum use it and can give a better review. Take a look at GZK's website and let the drooling begin! 
Rich


----------

